# 하라고 한다고 as pretext



## 82riceballs

Hi guys,

I've collected the following sentences from a drama:
(My translations are below, and below that in brackets is some context)

(1) 너네들 부부 싸우는거 보*라고* 오라 한거야?
Did you call me over *just to* see you guys fight?
[Friend calls main character to her house. Main character arrives to find friend arguing with husband]

(2) 우리 시부모님이 며느리 나가 놀*라고* 애들 봐주실 분들이니?
Do you think my in-laws are the kind of people to watch my kids *just so* I can go out?
[Main character suddenly asks friend to come meet her for dinner]

(3) 이거 닦*는다고* 2만원이나 쓰자고? 아휴
You're suggesting we should pay 20,000 won *just to* wipe (the floor)? goodness!
[Two people are cleaning up the floor. One suggests that they pay a housekeeping service to just clean it for them.]

*Are -라고 -ㄴ다고 interchangeable in these cases? Or do they have different nuances?*

I.e. Would the following also mean the same thing?
(A)  너네들 부부 싸우는거 *본다고* 오라 한거야?
(B) 우리 시부모님이 며느리 나가 *논다고* 애들 봐주실 분들이니?
(C) 이거 닦*으라고* 2만원이나 쓰자고? 아휴

---------------------------------------

For reference, Naver Dictionary includes the same meaning for both of them:

*-라고
앞 절의 일을 뒤 절의 까닭이나 근거로 듦을 나타내는 연결 어미. *
서로 잘 아는 친구 *사이라고* 무례하게 대해서는 안 된다.

*-ㄴ다고
앞 절의 일을 뒤 절 일의 까닭이나 근거로 듦을 나타내는 연결 어미. *
큰애는 내일 소풍을 간다고 마음이 들떠 있어요. 
시골에서 어머니가 오신다고 오랜만에 대청소를 하였다.


----------



## malgeul91

Hi, 82riceballs!

*[1] *I don't think -하라고 (verb + 라고) and -한다고 (verb + ㄴ다고) are interchangeable.

1. -라고 is usually used when someone causes/lets someone else to do something.

A가 B에게 C를 보라고 말했다. (A told B to watch C.)
A tells B. → as a result, B watches C.
D는 E가 쉬라고 자리를 피해 줬다. (D left the room so that E could rest.)
D leaves. → as a result, E rests.
1-1. or, rarely, it is used when the person speaks to herself/himself (as if she/he were speaks to someone else).

나는 내 자신에게 울지 말라고 말했다. (I told myself "Don't cry.")
Which to my ears sounds like a line from a piece of literature or from an animation. You would normally say something like 나는 울면 안 된다고 생각했다. (I thought I should't cry.) with -ㄴ다고.

2. When you use -다고, it is the other way around.

F는 G를 본다고 말했다. (F said she watches G.)
F says. → no caused action.
H는 J가 온다고 K를 준비했다. (H prepared K, because J comes.)
H prepares K. → It doesn't cause/lets J to do anything.

Back to your examples:

(1) 너네들 부부 싸우는거 보라고 오라 한거야?
You call me over. → as a result, I see you guys fight. Thus, ~라고.

(2) 우리 시부모님이 며느리 나가 놀라고 애들 봐주실 분들이니?
My in-laws take care of the kids. → as a result, I get a chance to go out. Thus, ~라고.

(3) 이거 닦는다고 2만원이나 쓰자고? 아휴.
We spend 20,000 won → It doesn't cause/let someone else's action. (Well, in reality it does cause a professional cleaner to wipe the floor, but the sentence doesn't mention that third-party participant. The phrase following "We spend 20,000 won" should be "so that we get the floor cleaned." rather than "so a housekeeper cleans it." so, at least grammatically, it doesn't cause someone else's action.) Thus, ~ㄴ다고.


If (2) were: 우리 시부모님이 며느리 나가 논다고 애들 봐주실 분들이니?
The translation would be: Do you think my in-laws are the kind of people who watch my kids when I go out?
[She goes out anyway, whether her in-laws watch her kids or not when she's out.]

If (3) were: 이거 닦는다고 2만원이나 쓰라고?
The translation would be: You're suggesting I should pay 20,000 won just to wipe (the floor)?
[Someone is cleaning up the floor. Someone else suggests that the person (who is cleaning) hire a housekeeping service. They don't live together.]


These sentences don't make much sense to my ears.
(A) 너네들 부부 싸우는거 본다고 오라 한거야? → Perhaps "Are you calling me over just because you guys are watching some fight (and you think it's fun, so you want me to watch it with you)?"
(C) 이거 닦으라고 2만 원이나 쓰자고? → I would think the speaker wanted to say "이거 닦으려고 2만 원이나 쓰자고?" but she/he mispronounced -려고 as -라고. Sometimes, colloquially, -려고 is also pronounced -ㄹ라고, so it could also be "이거 닦을라고 = 이거 닦으려고".


*[2]* -라고/-이라고 attached to nouns are a completely different subject. It often carries negative meaning.

1. It means you aren't satisfied with like someone/something. It contains the meaning of "so-called".

그래도 이것도 집이라고, 오니까 마음이 편하네.
Still, it is (so-called) home, so I feel relaxed when I'm here.
[You aren't satisfied with your "home". Perhaps it's a temporary shelter or something.]​
2. It means "even if / even though A is B, A is not an exception"

박사라고 무엇이든 다 아나?
Being a doctor makes you know everything? (I don't think so!)
[No one knows everything. Even if you have a doctor's degree, you aren't an exception.]​
3. It means "no exception" when used with "wh"-words (언제/when, 어디/where, 어느/which, 누구/who, etc.)

내가 언제라고 배가 안 고팠느냐마는, 오늘은 특히 그렇다.
I'm always hungry, but I'm especially hungry today.
[There is no time when I'm not hungry.]​
4. It means "any", "not one" or "not a single". Usually used with the number/quantity/amount words (usually "one").

나는 돈이라고는 하나도 없다.
I don't have any money. (I don't have a single penny.)

여기는 비라고는 안 온다. / 비라고는 한 방울도 안 온다.
It doesn't rain here. / It doesn't rain a single drop.​

Your example, "서로 잘 아는 친구 사이라고 무례하게 대해서는 안 된다." has the meaning 2, the "no exception".
It means "Even though you guys are old friends, you can't be rude to each other." [No one should be rude. Even if you guys know each other very well, you aren't an exception.]


----------



## vientito

would you explain the difference between your first usage of 라고 and 느라고 ?

it seems to me both embed a causative effect on the other half of a sentence.


----------



## malgeul91

1.

-라고 implies two or more (group of) doers. Someone's doing something causes/allows other's action.


유진이는 지은이 먹으라고 음식을 만들었다. (Yujin made food so that Jieun can eat.)
Yujin makes food. It causes/allows Jieun (someone else) to eat the food.
2.

-느라고 implies multiple actions are done by a same (group of) doer. 


유진이는 책을 읽느라고 음식을 못 했다. (Yujin couldn't make food because she was reading a book.)
Yujin is reading a book. It causes/allows Yujin (herself) to be not able to make food.
You can also use -다고 instead of -느라고.

유진이는 책을 읽는다고 음식을 못 했다. (Yujin couldn't make food because she was reading a book.)


----------



## drhee

Well-expalined!


----------

